# Démarrage sur un IMac G4 impossible



## chdud (5 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un gros problème de démarrage sur un IMac G4 700MHz : il ne veut plus démarrer du tout et ça fait bien coupure franche. La petite lumière blanche ne s'allume pas et il n'émet aucun bruit. Y a-t-il un fusible ou ce genre de chose. L'interrupteur a l'air de fonctionner comme il faut (pas de bruit suspect). ça pourait être un problème "mécanique" sur l'alimentation? Merci à ceux qui pourront m'apporter leur aide.


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2007)

un orage recement, une coupure de courant?


----------



## chdud (5 Mai 2007)

Effectivement, une coupure de courant il y a deux nuits et pas de red&#233;marrage depuis. Pourquoi?


----------



## flotow (6 Mai 2007)

ca peut avoir fait claqué l'alim, tout simplement  (ce n'est qu'une suposition)


----------



## chdud (6 Mai 2007)

et on peut en savoir plus en l'ouvrant? C'est visible?


----------



## flotow (6 Mai 2007)

pour ca, je ne sais pas.
Le mieux est d'attendre demain ou Lundi (plus de monde) pour plus de precisions. Trop peur de faire une betise avec ta machine


----------



## chdud (7 Mai 2007)

Alors, y a-t-il quelqu'un qui puisse me dire o&#249; se situe l'alimentation sur un G4 et comment on peut la tester ou voir si elle est defectueuse? Merci.


----------



## MamaCass (7 Mai 2007)

Bonjour chdud,

As tu essay&#233; de branch&#233; ton imac sur une autre prise ?
Et as tu essay&#233; de brancher une lampe (ou tout autre chose)  sur cette prise ?

L'alimentation ressemble &#224; &#231;a : 







Vu sur le site degriffmac :
http://www.degriffmac.com/alimentation-c-34_91.html?osCsid=e36e5ae60138c5d37cd2f763c6af153c

Si tu es courageux, demonde ton imac et d&#233;j&#224; &#224; l'odeur, tu verras si &#231;a &#224; cramer.


----------



## chdud (10 Mai 2007)

Oui, j'ai essay&#233; mais c'est deffinitivement le mac qui ne fonctionne pas. J'esp&#232;re que ce n'est pas trop compliquer &#224; d&#233;monter... Merci.


----------



## flotow (10 Mai 2007)

chdud a dit:


> Oui, j'ai essayé mais c'est deffinitivement le mac qui ne fonctionne pas. J'espère que ce n'est pas trop compliquer à démonter... Merci.



Tu es bon pour le demonter jusqu'a l'alim (pour voir si c'est reparable, ca ne coute rien )
Ici


----------



## chdud (11 Mai 2007)

Jusqu'&#224; la 7 ou 11 c'est &#231;a?


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2007)

deja a la 7, tu devroi voir l'alim. Le but etant de la degager pour l'osculter, il faudra peut etre aller a la 11 pour cela. 
tu as commencé a demonter  ?


----------



## chdud (11 Mai 2007)

non, je vais le faire...


----------



## chdud (11 Mai 2007)

Bon, je ne comprend rien, bizarrement, il a redemarr&#233; comme si de rien n'&#233;tait... Quelques jours de tranquillit&#233; et voil&#224; le travail...


----------



## flotow (12 Mai 2007)

sauvegarde, on ne sait jamais 
tu as evit&#233; d'avoir a le demonter


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2007)

chdud a dit:


> Bon, je ne comprend rien, bizarrement, il a redemarré comme si de rien n'était... Quelques jours de tranquillité et voilà le travail...



Un reset de la carte mère aurait eu probablement le même effet tout de suite.


----------



## chdud (13 Mai 2007)

ah? et comment fait on un reset de la carte m&#232;re?


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2007)

chdud a dit:


> ah? et comment fait on un reset de la carte mère?



Un ptit bouton sur la CM ou alors tu débranches tout simplement le mac et tu appuies sur le bouton on pendant 3 sec environ, je crois que ça a le même effet.


----------



## chdud (13 Mai 2007)

Merci du tuyau. Encore fallait il le savoir. Merci du tuyau. 
.


----------



## Francisby (4 Janvier 2009)

Salut !

Je remonte le post par nécessité !! 

Partis en vacances depuis 15 jours en coupant chauffage et électricité (en disjontant le compeur) je veux rallumer mon iMac G4 17" 800 Mhz : rien ne se passe !!  

Débrancher, rebrancher, changer de prise, test de la prise... rien n'y fait.

J'ouvre le Mac rapidement, voit l'alimentation, je sens : rien !! Donc je ne sais pas. Ayant trouvé ce post après, j'ai appuyé au moins 3 sec sur le bouton pr faire un reset. Rien de plus.

Y-a-t-il un moyen de tester l'alimentation avec un voltmètre ? Le reset sur la carte mère est-il plus réaliste que 3 sec sur le bouton ?

Merci de vos conseils !! Je veux garder mon iMac !!


----------



## boninmi (4 Janvier 2009)

Francisby a dit:


> J'ouvre le Mac rapidement, voit l'alimentation, je sens : rien !! Donc je ne sais pas. Ayant trouvé ce post après, j'ai appuyé au moins 3 sec sur le bouton pr faire un reset. Rien de plus.


Vérifie que tu as bien respecté la marche à suivre préconisée.


----------



## Francisby (4 Janvier 2009)

Merci boninmi mais 1h plus tard, l'iMac à redemarrer comme une horloge. Il a du avoir froid pendant ces vacances...

Mais désormais ça me fait "peur" de le débrancher pr transport ou coupure du courant car j'ai pas du tout envie du fusiller l'alimentation.

Le lien est très clair merci, même pas besoin de l'ouvrir entièrement, ça peut toujours servir.


----------



## ben206stras (5 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Lorsque votre iMac ne démarrait plus, n'auriez-vous pas, par hasard, entendu un léger "tic tic tic" provenant de la boule (audible à l'oreille à moins de 10 cm de la boule) ?

Si oui, c'est bien l'alimentation qui est en cause (problème que j'ai eu sur mon iMac).
Et dans ce cas, vous n'aurez pas le moindre soucis tant que l'alimentation électrique sera maintenue dans le câble d'alimentation de votre machine.

Certaines vibrations suffisent à refaire fonctionner l'alimentation et à vous faire repartir comme si de rien n'était.

Solutions ?
1/ Faire réparer l'ailmentation, mais je n'ai pas identifié le composant en cause.
2/ Continuer à travailler ainsi, en évitant de débrancher la machine et en ne coupant pas le courant dans la prise.
3/ Changer l'alimentation pour résoudre définitivement le problème est repartir pour un cyle de vie complet 

Juste une petite précision pour le démontage de l'iMac, se munir de pâte thermique pour le remontage.


----------



## Francisby (5 Janvier 2009)

> Lorsque votre iMac ne démarrait plus, n'auriez-vous pas, par hasard, entendu un léger "tic tic tic" provenant de la boule (audible à l'oreille à moins de 10 cm de la boule) ?


Aucun bruit, ni même de ce genre constaté (seul dans l'appart et sans bruit autour). Plutôt bon signe pour l'alimentation alors...!



> 2/ Continuer à travailler ainsi, en évitant de débrancher la machine et en ne coupant pas le courant dans la prise.


C'est bien ce qui me fait peur. Ma hantise vont être les coupures (certes, exceptionnelles) mais surtout mon déménagement le mois prochain...



> 3/ Changer l'alimentation pour résoudre définitivement le problème est repartir pour un cyle de vie complet


D'après ce que j'ai pu trouver sur internet, mettre encore 100 $ dans une alimentation pour un G4 800 Mhz : honêtement non. Vu le prix d'un iMac 20" actuel et ses performances... 
Je pense que la singularité et la beauté du G4 vont un moment ou un autre se laisser manger par les performances...



> Juste une petite précision pour le démontage de l'iMac, se munir de pâte thermique pour le remontage


Oui, hier quand je l'ai démonté, j'ai sortis la trousse à iMac : torx + pâte thermique Artic Silver


----------



## pismomaniaque (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour


Es-tu arrivé à le remettre en marche ?

A+


----------



## Francisby (9 Janvier 2009)

> onjour
> Es-tu arrivé à le remettre en marche ?
> A+



Oui pismomaniaque, l'iMac est reparti environ 1h plus tard. Ca vient de ma coupure de courant. J'ai désormais très peur du prochain débranchement pour un déménagement dans 1 mois. Je pense que je n'enlèverai pas le cable d'alim de la boule...


----------



## pismomaniaque (9 Janvier 2009)

Super !
bonne continuation


----------



## stephetsonmac (11 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, où puis je faire changer mon alimentation?

Merci


----------

